# Bike the River Valley Event -Bard College Anandale-on-Hudson, NY



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone doing the Bike the River Valley this Sunday October 14th? It starts in Bard College in Anandale on Hudson New York. If anyone is doing it and wants to join up let me know. I'm going solo as my buddies dropped out. If no one is going there is an escorted group to ride with but I don't know how fast they will be going. I'm planning to do the 70 mile one and taking it easy and enjoy the view. 


http://biketherivervalley.com


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice looking ride. Not doing it this year. I was planning on doing it last year in June but crashed before hand and was out of commission. 

Just do what you said. Take it easy and enjoy the view.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

So how was it? Looks like it should be a great ride and I love the web site. Unfortunately I found out about it too late, but I signed up for their emails and am thinking about doing it next year.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I used to live 10 minutes from Bard. Rode the area literally 5 days a week.

If you ever want a tour of the area, I can point you to some of the folks I used to ride with who are excellent guides and know each and every awesome road in the area.


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

MPov said:


> So how was it? Looks like it should be a great ride and I love the web site. Unfortunately I found out about it too late, but I signed up for their emails and am thinking about doing it next year.


In my opinion..It was pretty awesome. First time I did an organized event like this. The morning sucked as it rained/drizzled a bit, but as the day went on it got better until the sun eventually came out.

Scenery is mostly countryside/farms, which was awesome. Like I mentioned before, I did the 70 mile one and the first 30-40 miles were pretty easy, mostly flat smooth roads. The next 30 miles there were some wicked hills, at least for me lol... I got really bad cramps trying to go up those hills but I kept going and eventually finished.

From my understanding the fee that the organizers charge for the event is higher than most out there but from what they offer I think it justifies the price. In all the stops they had a lot of food.. a good variety too... water, gatorade hot drinks... they had a bike mechanic in every stop... vans to pick you up if you quit or had a mechanical issue etc...

They have a few rides throughout the summer and I am planning on doing most of them next year. Overall I really liked it. I got a few pics on my iphone. I'll post them up later.


----------



## Mack98 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll post them up later.


----------

